# gdiplus.dll



## Jusmi (8. Januar 2009)

Guten Tag,
habe über Weihnachten meine C-Partition mit dem vorgesehenen Befehl reduziert (windows 2000). Als ich nun wieder mit Scribus arbeiten wollte erhielt ich die Meldung "die Direct Link library gdiplus wurde im angegebenen Pfad C:/ Programme/ Scribus 1.3.3.1.2." nicht gefunden. Ausserdem noch fünf weitere Adressen: in Winnt/ System/ System 32/ Quick Time.
Habe die entsprechende Komponente bei windows heruntergeladen (XP-KB 957096-x86-ENU.exe), Scribus bereits dreimal neu installiert, die Komponente in sämtliche Zieladressen von Hand kopiert, aber nichts ändert.
Kann mir jemand helfen?
Hilft registry booster, und wenn, von wem, kenne keine vertrauensvolle Adresse?
Danke vielmals.


----------



## chevy (12. März 2009)

Sollte die gdiplus.dll nicht unter winnt\system32 liegen?
Kopier die mal rein und registrier die neu mit regsvr32 gdiplus.dll

mfg
chevy


----------

